# Shoehorn



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I read this somewhere but can't remember where..

Lots of Hymers have a long plastic device on an attachment in the wardrobe. Most have realised that this is a long shoehorn to save you from bending down to put your shoes on, a thoughtful touch, but you might have also noticed and wondered about the 'bit' at the other end of the shoehorn :roll: .
Well wonder no more, apparently this is for unlocking and opening the skylight above the beds in some models. 
I've tried it and it actually works quite well. Very handy for the vertically challenged Hymer owners out there.

Pete 

(Hymer useless info Dept)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Supplied in Geist caravans too.
I kept mine.

DAve p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Those Jeermans, they think of everything :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Also in Burstner's


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

By the same token French vans ought to have a cork screw and Italian vans a clothes brush.

British vans - ? (....and no, I wouldn't dream of suggesting a small tool kit)

G


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

I recently replaced two of the roof vents in my Hymer and with each one they enclosed a shoehorn!

I now have 3 shoehorns but alas only two feet!

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

DaveJM said:


> I recently replaced two of the roof vents in my Hymer and with each one they enclosed a shoehorn!
> 
> I now have 3 shoehorns but alas only two feet!
> 
> David


David, I'm sure Mrs DJM could make use of them :wink:

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am gutted!

I feel deprived!

Our brand-new Hymer Van522 did not include one of those gadgets.

Dave - any chance of buying your Rolf Harris "Jake the Peg, with the extra leg" shoehorn?

Mrs Pippin is too short to reach the roof vents and I am too tall to reach my shoes!!


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

pippin said:


> I am gutted!
> I feel deprived!
> Our brand-new Hymer Van522 did not include one of those gadgets.


Ah, but yours is only the Van, or the 'poverty model' as it's known in the trade!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*horns*

I just have to see a photo of this!


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes of course Pippin.

PM me your address and I will put one in the post to you. 


Don't worry about the cost, only happy to see it go to a good home!


Regards


David


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah Hobbyfan - yours is just a Hobby, a poor man's Hymer!


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

pippin said:


> Ah Hobbyfan - yours is just a Hobby, a poor man's Hymer!


I know! I got it through the Social Services!


----------

